# Mini Rex Weight/ Body-shape Question...



## Jenk (Apr 17, 2008)

My two Mini Rex sisters, Emma and Zoe, differ not only in personality but also in body type. Zoe resembles the standard MR, having a more rounded and heavy-feeling body structure. Emma, however, is the exact opposite:She weighs a pound less than Zoe and is what I call svelte (not even slightly rounded at her sides).

Has anyone else noticed such a body-type difference between Mini Rexes?



Jenk


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

I have asked a lot and read a lot about mini-rex cause they are my favorites (I have Bo who is a castor).

From what I am told, there are some that don't get the full dwarf and are like a smaller standard. Sounds like you have one of those and one real mini-rex.

Bo has a nice round tummy, and he's a good weight for showing but he's older now and neutered so we don't do that. If I let him - he will get a bit heavier. 

Now, that's a mini-rex trait also - they LOVE food and can get a bit chunky.

Here's a photo of Bo when he was young and perfect weight and all that.


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 17, 2008)

Body types can definitely differ between litter mates. And how a breeder selects which rabbits to keep to further the breed, will affect future body type within that breed. It's one of the reasons we have a Standard to follow for each breed. The idea being that we are all working towards an ideal type. But not alldevelop tomatch that ideal. But they canstill be great companions!


----------



## Alexah (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not up to par on all the specifics of body shape, so I'll let the people who actually know what they're talking about speak on that. But I can show you a picture of an overweight mini rex. 

This is Ruby - a three year old, spayed, castor mini rex.

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=left]I don't know if that picture is actually so great, actually. But Ruby is definitely chubby and I'm currently working on trying to help her slim down, but it's actually quite difficult. Either way, though, I love her.[/align]
[align=left]And, just a thought, does Bo want a chubby girlfriend? Ruby thinks he's hot-stuff-baby-yeah and wants to know if he would mind having a girl with a little more to love?! Ha ha![/align]


----------



## Jenson (Apr 17, 2008)

I breed Standard Rex, and I definitly see big differences in body type with them. My blues are graceful and slightly round, but my dalmations have the old type Rex head and are bigger and slightly longer. In Standard Rex you often get ones that don't make the weight and are a bit too small, like Mini's often get too big. Coat quality can vary an awful lot too, you can have some very fluffy thin coated Rex and some with lovely dense short coats. I think all breeds can vary a lot, and breeders often interpret breed standards differently as well as having different preferances.

I've seen lots of Rex look chubby as they get older, not sure if it's the same for Mini's but Standard Rex can get a few rolls of loose skin as they age, it makes them look fat even if they're at a good weight.

That's a cute photo of Bo!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

THANKS! Bo is turning 4 next month! :shock:and he has a few little loose areas of skin - over his hips and of course the dewlap area. He's still my pretty boy tho! I never cared if he was a show bunny - he's my baby!


----------



## Jenson (Apr 17, 2008)

Aww, bless him, he still looks two! I love castors, it's such a nice colour.

I think Jay is 3 this year, he's got a bit of a dewlap and he's got a roll of loose skin under his tummy. He's in great condition but he does look a little chubby beacuse of it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

That's how Bo is. I love Jay! You should take more photos!


----------



## Jenson (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks! I've got some funny ones of him doing a camel impression that I'll put up tonight...and I've got someone new to introduce. :biggrin2:


----------



## Jenk (Apr 17, 2008)

*Jenson wrote: *


> I breed Standard Rex, and I definitly see big differences in body type with them. My blues are graceful and slightly round, but my dalmations have the old type Rex head and are bigger and slightly longer. In Standard Rex you often get ones that don't make the weight and are a bit too small, like Mini's often get too big. Coat quality can vary an awful lot too, you can have some very fluffy thin coated Rex and some with lovely dense short coats.


You've just described the _exact_ differences between my girls. 

Zoe is a dalmatian (with dark chocolate-brown ears, eye rings and spots down her back), is bigger/ longer than Emma and has a soft, thin coat.

Emma has a broken-red coloration (I believe), is much smaller than Zoe and has a very dense coat.

They're so different from one another; I wouldn't have it any other way. I love both girls for their unique qualities.  And now I understand that it's quite possible to have two drastically-different buns of the same breed.


----------



## Jenson (Apr 17, 2008)

They sound like a gorgeous pair! Look forward to seeing some photos of them.


----------



## Dilkara (Apr 17, 2008)

I have one mini-rex called Faline. She is the chunky kind I think. My o/h calls her fatty anyway.  lol

Here's a pic, not the best angle though


----------



## Jenson (Apr 17, 2008)

Faline is a really pretty name! She's gorgeous, lovely colour. She looks great to me, I don't think she's fat! 

Maybe you should show him my blue Rex baby Mulch, this was her when she was overweight and the last photo is when she was a good weight. This is a fatty Rex!


----------



## Jenk (Apr 17, 2008)

*Jenson wrote: *


> Faline is a really pretty name! She's gorgeous, lovely colour. She looks great to me, I don't think she's fat!
> 
> Maybe you should show him my blue Rex baby Mulch, this was her when she was overweight and the last photo is when she was a good weight. This is a fatty Rex!




She was quite a formidable size :shock:and looks like an entirely different bun now. The best part of her weight loss, I'd think, is the benefit to her health. At any weight, though, she's a cutie pie!


----------



## Jenson (Apr 17, 2008)

*Jenk wrote:*


> She was quite a formidable size :shock:and looks like an entirely different bun now. The best part of her weight loss, I'd think, is the benefit to her health. At any weight, though, she's a cutie pie!


Yep, she is so much happier now, she was so lazy and she would get tired easily before. When I first got her she couldn't even wash her face with both paws at the same time because she was too heavy to balance, bless her! Now she's slim and healthy and she binkies around like a mad bun!


----------



## Dilkara (Apr 25, 2008)

*Jenson wrote: *


> *Jenk wrote:*
> 
> 
> > She was quite a formidable size :shock:and looks like an entirely different bun now. The best part of her weight loss, I'd think, is the benefit to her health. At any weight, though, she's a cutie pie!
> ...


That's great that she's enjoying her new slimline-ness.  Thanks for the compliment on Faline, I nicked the name from Bambi.


----------



## Jenk (Apr 25, 2008)

Faline has my Zoe's body type and has such plush-looking fur. I just want to sink my fingers into it! (Really, I think that it's an illness, like OCD. :?)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 25, 2008)

I have to put my nose in Bo's fur and it does smell good too! I also love to pet him for HOURS!


----------



## Jenk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I have to put my nose in Bo's fur and it does smell good too! I also love to pet him for HOURS!


I kiss my girls very quickly and repeatedly on the snoutand forehead. I joke that I'm "smoking a bunny," since I'm essentially puffing on them fora bunny fix.

OMG... It _is _a sickness.:craziness


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL! OMG I tell the kids I'm "SNortin' my Bo!" 

We're SICK! lol


----------



## Jenk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! OMG I tell the kids I'm "SNortin' my Bo!"
> 
> We're SICK! lol


Snorting...puffing... Can you say _ADDICTION_?_LOL_

Clearly, we're helpless/ hapless/ hopeless cases. But would we want it any other way?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 25, 2008)

I had Bo earlier and I caught myself snorting.... LOL!


----------



## Jenson (Apr 25, 2008)

Hahaha, you guys are hilarious! Wow I must be missing out...I'm off to snort my bunnies! :shock:


----------



## Jenk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Jenson wrote: *


> Hahaha, you guys are hilarious! Wow I must be missing out...I'm off to snort my bunnies! :shock:


Oh, no! Please don't saddle me with the guilt of having introduced youto such a terrible addiction.... 

BTW, be sure tocatch Bo's and mycomedy tour. Next stop: Zanies in Chicago. (J/K) :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 25, 2008)

Word to the wise..... don't snort your mini-rex when they're molting...... :wink


----------

